# Ogólne > Badania >  Wyniki badania krwi i moczu

## PotrzebujęPorady

Witam. Na zdjęciu scan moich wyników badań krwi i moczu. Trochę się denerwuję bo konsultację z lekarzem będe miała dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu. Czy ktoś mi może poradzić, czy wyniki są dobre czy złe?

----------


## nnn123

Stres, nerwica, problemy z mięśniami?

Oznaczyć poziom kreatyniny i elektrolitów (potas, sód) i iść do tego lekarza. Ew. usg j. brzusznej lub nerek.

----------

